# Before you cut



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most woodworkers will find a plan and say: this is the project I want to build. Somebody else has figured everything out for me so this will be a breeze. The truth of the matter is many plans have errors and some are difficult to spot until you have cut your glued up boards too small! A case in point is "The Heritage Cradle" by a popular plan company. The 2 sides and foot of the cradle all have common angles but the headboard calls for a different chamfer on the bottom edge. If you cut this chamfer then the sides are too long and overlap and must be trimmed off plus the headboard is at a different angle than the rest of the cradle. If you match the angle of the headboard to the sides the canopy is tilted back. Common sense will tell you the canopy should be level so option 1 is the correct answer. It helps to make patterns for these projects out of 1/4" hardboard. Paper plans wear out quickly and having templates lets you duplicate parts quickly and allows you to hold the pieces in question together to see what works when you find a conflict.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great tip Mike. Fortunately I have never encountered this problem as I rarely use patterns any more. Dry fitting will show most problems before you comprimise the whole project with glue. Same applies however when not working off a purchased plan. Dry fit before you glue up! Thanks Mike!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh Mike...... Don't bring up cradles right now. I just finished one for the expected grandbaby and was it ever a nightmare to build. Everything on that rascal was on a bevel. All I can say is I am glad it is behind me and no longer in front of me  Now maybe I can get back to other woodworking.

Seriously... great tip and can be very useful to anyone tackling the "CRIB"


----------



## xblade (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi... like Bob I recently built a cradle for my granddaughter Sara, had to do it pretty quick as we used it for her when we brought Sara home from our vacation visiting her parents. LOTS of angles and some mistakes on the plans ...one or two were my mistakes


----------



## armistjb (Feb 28, 2006)

My problem isn't forgetting to measure, it's forgetting to read the plans! In my haste to get going, I tend to look at the pictures more than the instructions and then get myself into all kinds of trouble. Since it happens so often, I have to conclude that I am a s l o w learner.

Happy woodworking!

John


----------

